# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) منقول : طريقة تفعيل خاصية الـ الأصابع الخمسة Multitasking Gestures

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

طريقة تفعيل خاصية الـ Multitasking Gestures    خاصية ال Multitasking Gestures هي  خاصية اكتشفت في نسخ المطورين للفيرموير 4.3 وهي خاصية تتعلق بتحسين اللمس ..  فهي تمكنك من استخدام  اكثر من اصبع بطريقة معينة لتنفيذ مهمة ما.   ولك أن تتخيل الكم الهائل من الوظائف والمهام التي سيوفرها التطبيق الواحد  عندما يتيح أن تتحكم في بعض عملياته بأربعة وخمسة أصابع، أي اليد كلها!   وستتخيل بلا شك فعالية ذلك في عدد من التطبيقات التعليمية وتطبيقات تحرير الصوت والفيديو والرسم والنحت أيضا!!  مثلا من التطبيقات العملية لهذه الاضافة الآن كما تذكرها آبل هو التبديل  بين البرامج في شريط تعدد المهام حيث لن تستعين بذلك بزر الهوم Home بل  بأصابعك ..   التنقل بين التطبيق، العودة للشاشة الرئيسية الخ .. ولا تزال هذه الميزة في طور العرض بعد .      توقع الجميع  انها ستكون موجودة بشكل رسمي مع الفيرموير 4.3 او حتى مع الأي باد 2 لكن  اصبنا بالاحباط عندما لم نجدها تحت قائمة الاعدادات.   الواضح انها كانت متاحة للمطورين فقط في اصدار البيتا لاغراض التجربة فقط.   لكن لا تقلق  الان الحمد لله هناك طريقة لتفعيل هذه الخاصية لكن بالطبع عن طريق برنامج  سيديا وبالتالي يجب ان يكون هاتفك يحمل الإصدار 4.3.1 وتم عمل جيلبريك له.      طريقة تفعيل هذه الخاصية  يجب اضافة المصدر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الى مصادر سيديا يجب اضافة علامة / في نهاية المصدر   ثم ابحث عن برنامج MT Gestures وقم بتحميله  سوف يتم إعادة تشغيل الجهاز بعد التثبيت  اذهب الي الاعدادات ثم قائمة الاعدادت العامة ستجد خيار جديد باسم Multitasking Gestures  اذا سحبت باربع اصابع الي اعلى سترى البرامج المفتوحة في الخلفية (التي كنت تستحضرها بالضغط على زر الهوم مرتين متتاليتين)اذا سحبت  باربع اصابع ناحية اليمين او الشمال وانت في تطبيق معين ستتمكن من  الانتقال بين التطبيقات بكل سهوله كما لو كنت تستعرض بعض الصور!اذا اردت ان تخرج من اي برنامج قم بضم اصابعك الخمسة وسيخرج منه! الخاصية اكثر من رائعة وسيقدرها جداً من عنده زر هوم تالف او بطيئ في الاستجابة   وستوفر عليك مجهود الضغط مرتين متتابعيتن في كل مره تود ان تري البرامج المفتوحة في الخلفية. لكن بالطبع هي تصلح اكثر للأيباد لان شاشة الأيفون والايبود تاتش صغيرة ووضع اربع اصابع عليها يكون مرهق احياناً.

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك اخي 
((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## DARIFBS

معلومات مميزة من شخص مميز

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## mohamed73

ا  موضوع جميل اخي الكريم 
وفقك الله وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## امير الصمت

يعطيك العافية ما قصرت

----------

